# شويه نكت تحفه



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مرة واحد كل لما يعدى من شارع يشوف واحد بيشرب سجارتين فساله : ليه كل لما اعدى من هنا اشوفك بتشرب سجارتين؟ قاله: اصل انا كان ليه واحد صاحبى متعودين انو احنا نشرب سجاير هنا وصاحبى ده سافر فانا بشربلى وبشربله..
 بعدها بفترة صاحبنا ده عدا شافه بيشرب سجارة واحده فقاله انت بتشرب سجارة واحده ليه؟ قاله: اصل انا بطلت سجاير

بتقول لجوزها: تعالى ودينى المستشفى .. ماما هناك وعندها حالة تسمم ... راح جوزها رادد عليها : لازم عضت لسانها بالغلط

مرة 5 دخلوا كلية الهندسة اثنين طلعوا مهندسين وثلاثة مدينة نصر

واحدة بتقول لجوزها بعد ما نجح فى الانتخابات هاتلى هدية غسالة بقى عشان انت مش حتبقى فاضى

سواق تاكسى دخل ينام مراتة قفلت علية الباب ندهلها وقالها افتحى الباب واقفلية تانى

واحد حب يعمل فهلوى قال انا هاصطاد بالموسيقى راح الغابة اول يوم وقعد يعزف يعزف جت النمور جنه ونامت راح ماسكها وحطها فى الاقفاص تانى يوم عمل نفس الحكاية واصطاد غزلان ثالث يوم شاف اسد قال لازم اصطادة النهاردة راح قعد يعزف يعزف والاسد راح هاجم عليه المهم الاسد اكل صاحبنا دة فكان فيه اتنين نسانيس على الشجرة واحد قال للثانى مش قلت لك هايقع من الاسد الاطرش


لية الصعيدي الصغير أذكي من الصعيدي الكبير .؟ لأنة مابقالوش كتير صعيدي

أية هو المكتوب علي قاع زجاجة المياه الغازيه في الصعيد...؟؟؟؟ مكتوب : الفتح من الناحية الأخري

مره واحد بلديتنا طوبه جت في صدره بص وراه

واحد بلدياتنا عمل 2 إيميل، واحد دوت كوم للشتاء وواحد نص كوم للصيف

واحد بلدياتنا رجع من امريكا قاعد بيحكي لأبوه وأمه الحاجات الغريبة اللى شافها،، دانا شفت هناك واحد وقع من فوق عمارة طويييلة.. قعد ثلاث ايام لحد ما وصل الأرض
أمه سألته: طيب مات ؟؟ 
ابوه رد عليها: ثلاث أيام لا يأكل ولا يشرب .. أكيد يموت

مرة واحد بلدياتنا عرف ان الجلد موضة مشى عريان

واحد بلديتنا كبر دماغه معرفش يخرجها من التيشرت

مرة واحد نذر لو ابنه نجح في الثانوية هيدبح خروف فبيسألوه عالنتيجة قالوهم الخروف نجح 



مرة واحد اسمه محمدين خبط فى عمود نور ، كل محمد راح فى سكه

مرة واحد صعيدى أتجوز واحدة عندها الأيدز ، جبلها البلهارسيا


مدرس رياضيات اتجوز مدرسة رياضيات انجبوا طفل متساوى الساقين

واحد مسطول رجع مع صاحبه البيت الفجر . مراته بصت من البلكونة: بقينا الفجر و لسه جاى , اطلع يا منيل". قال لها : اطلع فين ؟؟؟ انزلى شوفى جوزك مين فينا 

عربية كحيانة صاحبها سابها قدام بيت مهجور...ليه؟؟ عاوزها تبقى عربية شبح

مرة واحد حاتط راسة فى بلاعة , صاحبه بيقول له بتعمل اية , فرد عليه : بفكر بعمق



مرة دكتور بيطرى بيقول لمراته حبيبتى انا بهيم فى حبك قالتله وانا مرفسلكش طلب ابدا 

ثلاثة مساطيل قاعدين في سهرة 
الأول : أنا عندي فلوس أشتري فيها أمريكا الشمالية 
الثاني : وأنا عندي فلوس أشتري فيها أمريكا الشمالية و الجنوبية 
الثالث : و مين قالكم إني رح أبيع




واحد سباك سايب رسالة على التليفون يقول اترك اسمك وعنوانك بعد سماع صوت السيفون 

مرره في أمريكي و فرنسي و صيني حبو يجربوا صدى أصواتهم عند شلالات نياجرا........الأمريكي قال: هلوووووو ,الصدى قال: هلوووووووو الفرنسي قال :بونجووووور ,الصدى قال: بونجوور ووو ووور.. الصيني قال شنج لونج هنج.. الصدى قال: هـــــــــــــــاه بتئول اِيه؟ 

طلب مدرس من تلميذغني جدا ان يكتب موضوع تعبير عن عيلة فقيرة فقال التلميذ : كان في عيلة فقيرة الأب فقير و الأم فقيرة و الأولاد فقراء و الشغال فقير و السواق فقير و البستاني فقير كلهم فقراء

سأل أستاذ تلميذه: ما اسم الحيوان الذي يصحييك بصوته كل صباح؟ أجاب: بابا

واحدفاتح محل سمك ابنة مات فقال كان لسة صاحى وبيلعب

مره عشرة بلديتنا ماشيين ورا بعض وقعوا في حفرة واحدة

مرة واحد بلدياتنا نزل في محطة الرمل رجلة غرزت

واحد بلدياتنا رجع من السفر لقى الشقة مليانه صراصير.. غير قفل الباب

واحد بلدياتنا بنى جامع لقى الناس بتجيه كتير قـلـبه مـطـعـم

مرة قمبلة وقعت علي قهوة عملت بننننننننننن

تابعـــ:yahoo:


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مره واحد بيقول لصحبه انامراتى زى الملاك قاله يا بختك انا مراتى لسه عايشه

غبي أذانية محروقة قالولوا : ليش اذنك محروقة؟؟
قال: كنت اكوي قميصي ورن التليفون ورديت بالمكوى
قالوا : والثانية ليه محروقة؟؟
قال: الحمار أتصل مره ثانية

مره واحد ركب اوتوبيس شاف واحده قاعده راح بصلها فبصتله , ضحكلها ضحكتلو غمزلها غمزتلو راح شاورلها على المحطه , فنزلت ....راح قعد مكانها

مره اثنين بلدياتنا راحوا امريكا فلقوا أتوبيس بدورين فقال الاول للثانى .. نركب فوق يا ولد فقال له الثانى يا غبى فوق ما فيش سواق 

مرة واحد عجلاتى قعد على قهوة طلب كاوتشينو 




Game over مهندس كمبيوتر مات............ كتبوا على قبره 

سالوا سائق: مين المطرب المفضل عندك ؟؟؟ قال : مايكل داتسون

واحد مشغول اتجوز واحدة مشغولة خلفوا ولد مش فاضلهم

مرة واحد دكتور احول فى مستشفى.. اجاله مريض احول.. قال الدكتور الاحول: "متخشوش على بالاثنين!".. قالو المريض الاحول:" انا مش جاى الك جاى للدكتور اللى جنبك

واحد جاب دش كبير اوي و حطة علي سطح البيت عندة,خاف علية لحد يسرقة فنزل الشارع وقال للناس محدش يطلع السطح علشان جاب كلب كبير قوي فوق.و بعدين اتنين اخدهم القضول قواحد قال للتاني تعرف تطلع؟قالوا اة اعرف...طلع و لما نزل كان خايف فصحبة قالة شوفت الكلب؟قالو لا بس شقت الطبق اللي بياكل قية

مرة مدرس رياضيات خلف ولدين و استنتج التالت 

اتنين مساطيل حبوا يسرقوا عماره فقالوا لبعض احنا ناخد العمارة بعيد ونسرقها براحتنا ، فقلعوا الهدوم وقعدوا يزقوا فى العمارة يزقوا ، جه واحد من وراهم وسرق الهدوم ، فواحد منهم بص ورا ملقاش الهدوم فقال له كفاية كده احنا بعدنا أوى

واحدة اتجوزت واحد شخصيته مهزوزة . ركبت له أريل

اتنين سكرانين ماشيين في صحراء قاحلة ... قال الأول للتاني 
تسمح لي بكلمة على انفراد

واحد بيقول لخطيبته: أنا مش غني ولا عندى مرسيدس ويخت زى محمود ، لكن أنا بحبك من كل قلبى. قالتله: وانا كمان بحبك بس احكيلى أكتر عن محمود

اثنين بلديتنا قاعدين بيمصوا قصب لما حبو يقوموا ملقيوش الشوم بتاعهم 

قهوجى خلف ولد من غير وش

تابعـــ:yahoo:



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2009)

واحد بلديتنا اتعزم على حفلة تنكرية بعت اخوه

عشرة بلدياتنا أخذوا شقة و كل اسبوع يطردو واحد ليه ؟ يقلدو ستار أكاديمي!! 

مرة ممثل كبير جاله دور برد , رفضه

مرة مذيعة عملت عملية في ظهرها...شالولها فقرة ..و حطوا برنامج

مرة واحد مسطول بيلعلب كورة اخد الكورة على صدرة طلعها من منخيرة

همبورجر وبيبسى و بطاطس بيجروا فى الشارع لية؟ عشان وجبات سريعة 

واحده بلدياتنا قالت لجوزها قولى كلمه حلوه ، قال لها بسبوسه 
قالت له يا اخى قولى كلمه تهزنى ، قال لها مرجيحه
قالت له قولى كلمه احس فيها انى مراتك 
قال لها انتى طالق

مرة واحد بلدياتنا واقف في الشارع و بيتكلم في المحمول و عمال يزعق و يقول: بس دوري تاني ، دوري كويس
قام واحد معدي في الشارع جه قال له: في إيه
قام بلدياتنا قال له: طلبت رقم قامت طلعتلي ست عمالة تقول 
(الرقم الذي طلبته غير موجود في الخدمة)

واحد بلدياتنا دخل بار، فجلس بجوار جيمس بوند، فقال له: عايزين نتعرف، اسمك 
الكريم إيه؟ 
قال له: (بوند, جيمس بوند)..أند يو؟ 
رد عليه بلدياتنا و قال له: (دان, حمدان)


جماعة صعايدة بينضفوا الحيطة بالمية... الكهرباء مسكت في واحد منهم قعدوا يشدوه و يضربوه عشان يبعد عن الحيطة.. وفي الاخر ودوه المستشفى وكانت نتيجة تقرير الطب الشرعى: سبب الوفاة.. ضرب أفضى الى موووووووت

كان فيه خمسة صعايدة سموا نفسهم الشجعان التلاتة

واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل , وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 10:00 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى


حكم كوره أعد على قهوه ...طلب واحد صفر

مرة واحد بيشتكي من الديدان اللي ف بطنه... داخ عند كل الدكاترة... محدش عرف يعالجه... اخر حاجة قالوله فيه شيخ بيشفي من كل الامراض... راحله واشتكي له حالته... قال له... مشكلتك بسيطة جدا... تروح عند محل بيبيع بطيخ... وتشتري بطيخة حمرة وكبيرة... تقطع راسها وتقعد عليها... بيقوم رئيس الديدان بينزل ويلحس منها شوية... ف هيلاقيها حلوة... هيقول للديدان... شباب انزلوا... قام رايح صاحبنا واشتري اكبر بطيخة حمرا وقعد عليها... نزل رئيس الديدان ولحس منها شوية ولقاها حلوة... قال لهم... شباب طلعوها 

واحد سباك نفسه اتسدت غرقت الشقة 

واحد صعيدى راح لواحد بياع تيليفزيونات بيسأله عندك تيليفزيونات ملونة البياع قال له ايوه راح الصعيدى قايله ادينى واحد أخضر

مرة واحد وقف تاكسي و قاله : فاضي ياسطى ؟؟؟ قاله : ايوه فاضي.. قاله: طيب تعالى اقعد معايا عالقهوة شوية!! 



التلميذ : بحبك يا أبله و عاوز أجوزك... المدرسه: بس أنا مبحبش الأولاد الصغيرين... التلميذ: وأنا مش مستعجل على الأولاد​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمال جدا يا كوكو

شكرا ليك بجد​


----------



## zama (24 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين أووووووووووووووووووووووى يا كوكو ..

دى حلوة أووووووووووووووووووووى      Game over مهندس كمبيوتر مات............ كتبوا على قبره ..

أشكرك حبيبى ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> جمال جدا يا كوكو​
> 
> شكرا ليك بجد​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا تسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للموسوعه الرائعه


مشكور




 

 ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## روما98 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين اوىىىىىىىىى

ميرسى ليك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا روما
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
تحفة ياكوكو تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا عاشقه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## nopq015 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*Local Taxi Can Be Ordered By Phone From Today on*

Tip replica watches : Commencing today, taxi service can be ordered by simply making a phone call of 59210000 between 7am and 8pm. However,can the taxi service be between 8pm to 7am only when the call reservation is made 2 hours ahead of time. And additional reserve service fees should be charged beside the normal taxi operation fees.


----------



## روماني زكريا (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_كتير اوي النكت دي ابقا كل يوم اقرأ شويه شكرا علي مرورك ياكوكو_​


----------



## semosemo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*بامانة عاوزة اقولك انى صحيت اخويا من الضحك وبجد نكت فظيعة جدا *
*ربنا يخليك وميحرمناش من نكتك*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل جدا شكرا ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> _كتير اوي النكت دي ابقا كل يوم اقرأ شويه شكرا علي مرورك ياكوكو_​


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا رومانى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

semosemo قال:


> *بامانة عاوزة اقولك انى صحيت اخويا من الضحك وبجد نكت فظيعة جدا *
> *ربنا يخليك وميحرمناش من نكتك*


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل جدا شكرا ليك


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا سامح 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نونوس14 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شوية نكت بس جميلللللللللللللللة جدا انا هاموت من الضحك ميرسى ليك بجد حلوة اوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا نونوس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه حلوين
ميرسي الك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ارووجه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه
حلووو كتييير
ميرسى ليك كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يناير 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

حلوين جداااا با koko جماااااااال اوووووووووووووووى ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> حلووو كتييير
> ميرسى ليك كوكو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا سندريلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​_
> 
> 
> _حلوين جداااا با koko جماااااااال اوووووووووووووووى ربنا يباركك_​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير كوكو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## androw2000 (12 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههه
ه
نشكر ربنا على هذة الابتسامات​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين اوى
> ميرسى لك كتير كوكو
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ديدى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2010)

androw2000 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## androw2000 (14 يناير 2010)

*شكرا شكرا على الضحك اللذيذ انا*
* مووووووووووووووووت *
*من الضحك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2010)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا اندروا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (22 يناير 2010)

_*شكرا يا كوكو  *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*الرب يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا كوك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (1 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامدين جدا يا كوكو  شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2010)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا مرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

